# Re-entering germany with Bad Debts



## naadanparinda1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi All,

A brief background: I stayed in Germany from 2006-2009 as a student. I completed my Masters and came back to my home country. While staying Germany, I accumulated lots of bad debts like credit card, phone (O2 postpaid), not paid the health insurance bills, 1000 euro overdrafts etc. I was young and I spent all this money travelling , drinking and in all hedonist activities. Having grown up I realised that it was not good and I should not have done that. 

Total bad debts: Around 3000 Euros

Current scenario: I am planning to attend a business meeting in May 2015 last week. I have received all the documents from the inviting company and planning to apply for the business visa.

Question: Does the bad debts/schufa records will affect the visa? I am extremely concerned about it.

Any help/information is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If the debtors pursued the debt by legal means until the end (the amount is at the borderline where this might be worthwhile), it can affect your visa - or you may even be arrested while in Germany.
I think you should contact the debtors and ask for the status - or offer a solution - before travelling!


----------



## naadanparinda1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just an update here, I have received my visa for Germany.


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

Great...


----------

